# Large Family Preppers



## VFMA1995 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd like to learn more about other's thoughts and needs as it comes to Prepping with a larger young family.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I feel as though more information is needed. How many people are we talking about and how young? What is your concerns food/water or protection...? Please clarify your concerns and I am sure someone(s) will be able to give opinions.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Like MSD says, need a few more details


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I may be paranoid but why'd you register in 2013. Now that is lurking!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Super lurk


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We're getting larger, soon to have a 4th little indie. It's challenging to imagine having to bug out or even survive with a passel of littles. Start teaching them basic survival stuff now and go on practice runs. We've spent most weekends this summer up in the woods, learning together about foraging and teaching them basic common sense stuff. If you're talking volume of prepped food, I try to prep for all adults. Then we have plenty of everything. (As an aside, my 2 year old is currently standing here extolling the virtues of cookies. Maybe cookies are a good prep. ) 

Teach them quiet times by playing a quiet game so they learn to be utterly silent if you ever need. Ours hang out while we butcher animals etc. - they must know how we really live. My six year old is learning to build fire a variety of ways and to cook on the house stove and a rocket stove. All these skills are useful in life, not just for prepping, and they sure enjoy being involved in learning the adult stuff.

If you elaborate, you'll probably get some good answers.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze (Sep 8, 2014)

VFMA1995 said:


> I'd like to learn more about other's thoughts and needs as it comes to Prepping with a larger young family.


Hi there. I'm in the same boat and hoping you get some great advice.

How big is your family? There are 11 of us: Myself, hubby, son (16), 2 daughters (13 and 6), my mom, my brother, his gf, my 2 nephews (7 and 7 months), and my ex-husband. LOL.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

PyrettaBlaze said:


> Hi there. I'm in the same boat and hoping you get some great advice.
> 
> How big is your family? There are 11 of us: Myself, hubby, son (16), 2 daughters (13 and 6), my mom, my brother, his gf, my 2 nephews (7 and 7 months), and my ex-husband. LOL.


You, my dear, are braver than I :shock: I don't think I would quite be able to bring myself to prepping for my ex-anything.

My advice: coupons. This actually comes from my mom, but she can't say I don't listen to her now! :grin: Also, if there's a Costco, Sam's Club, or Winco nearby, you can pick up huge quantities of things: spices, personal hygiene products, coffee (it's a must, unless your religion doesn't allow it), and the typical staples mentioned in other threads like rice, beans, and other grains. Also, tradeable items would be good to stock up on, in case you start running low on essentials you can't grow or produce yourself.

I would also get books and board games so the little ones can stay occupied when they have to be out from under foot. It will also help the adults unwind at the end of the day, and help strengthen family bonds.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

For large "young" family...Most in shtf scenario's babies are the one who suffer most because of lack of nutrition and nourishment. Start calculating their daily needs multiplied by number of days you want to prepare. Also the medical situations needs to be accessed for young ones.
personally i may save a little baby rather than save 10 adults...(not talking about my family)


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

One prep that is seldom thought of. Put an ax in the attic.


----------



## 3forus (Sep 8, 2014)

when my kids were small, I would keep totes of clothes, I would get garage sale clothes, and had me downs and would keep them together and mark the totes as boys size 2t-4t, I could find great deals and just add them to the appropriate tote. I also did this with toys, that way I could get new ones out and put the old ones away for a time and the kids would play with them again.


----------

